# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Opinion on SJU transfer going back to US

## Eve

I never plan a trip with enough notice to be able to chose which Tradewinds flight to take back to SJU.  Is there enough time to catch a 1:00 JB flight if we take the 10 am Tradewinds?  Carryon only
it would be nice not to get there 4 hrs early

----------


## KevinS

It all depends on which Immigration checkpoint is used, and the length of the TSA line.

It’s an hour flying time from SBH to SJU.  Figure worst-case another hour from the bus to Immigration and Customs in Terminal D, and then the walk from Terminal D to Terminal A (less time if Tradewind is able to use the Immigration checkpoint in Terminal A).   With JetBlue, you can use the the smaller TSA checkpoint in Terminal A, rather than the big one in Terminal B.  I’ve never flown JetBlue out of SJU, so I don’t know what that line will be like, but it’s got to be better than the TSA line in Terminal B.

----------


## DCTravler

the 10:00 Tradewind should have you to SJU by 11:00.  That should be fine to make a 1:00 flight - especially with carry on.  SJU airport operations have generally improved in my view.   Shorter check in and security lines - efficient TSA pre check operations etc.

----------


## cec1

> I never plan a trip with enough notice to be able to chose which Tradewinds flight to take back to SJU.  Is there enough time to catch a 1:00 JB flight if we take the 10 am Tradewinds?  Carryon only
> it would be nice not to get there 4 hrs early



My advice, based on experience of many transits at SJU while en route to the US, is that with TSA Pre-Check, you probably would be ok . . . but cutting it very close. (How much of a gambler are you?) Without Pre-Check, very likely will NOT get to your flight before boarding closes.  I will add that the odds of success vary significantly depending on the time of year & day of week that you’re traveling.

----------


## JEK

And Pre-Check in SJU is the same line and sometimes subject to the same scrutiny as the un-checked. Too tight for me.

----------


## rolltide

Should be plenty of time if Tradewinds is not delayed.  I had a two hour connection last April and we were 1 1/2 hours late taking off from SBH.  I didn't have any checked bags and was still able to clear customs and make my Southwest flight all in 30 minutes.

----------


## jpax

SJU just opened Clear lanes, if that helps you.

----------


## TR561

Tradewinds going back is much more valuable then coming down, makes it so much less stressful. Not to mention the nice $350 flights they have popping up lately. It's almost become cheaper than SXM at times.

----------


## Eve

Jim wants the early one so we don’t stress out.

----------


## TR561

When flying from SB back to SXM, does everyone have to go downstairs, through the long immigration counters, out the doors and then back to the check-in counters ? That's how i remember it last, due to the fact you had to show American carriers your testing, etc. It's not back to the far left bypass lane, and to the mini immigration desks yet, is it ?

----------


## GMP62

> Should be plenty of time if Tradewinds is not delayed.  I had a two hour connection last April and we were 1 1/2 hours late taking off from SBH.  I didn't have any checked bags and was still able to clear customs and make my Southwest flight all in 30 minutes.



Yes, that was quite a hairy day, indeed! Thank goodness for the TW reps escorting us all individually directly to our connections.

----------

